# Embryo size



## Nina1 (Mar 18, 2003)

Dear Peter,

I had a scan this morning. I'm 8 weeks 5 days today. Last time the heartbeat was very clearly visible. This time, the consultant was finding it hard to see. I emptied my bladder, the picture became clearer, and he said the heartbeat was definitely there. I saw a vague flickering, but to me it wasn't clear at all. So feeling very stressed about this. But in addition, the length of the embryo was just 2cm, and according to my reading, it should be around 2.5cm at 9 weeks. I'm worried that, having come this far, it's the beginning of the end. I haven't had any bleeding (apart from some at 5 weeks which they said was from a different site than the sac). Next scan in 9 days at exactly 10 weeks.

Can you tell me the size bracket for a normal embryo at this stage?

Thank you.
Nina


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Nina1 said:


> The sizes you mention are completely normal and no need to worry. The heartbeat is often difficult to spot at this early stage so again nothing to worry about there.
> 
> Just relax and enjoy your pregnancy. Remember you are not a text-book, you are an individual, so your own personal results may not always tally with what the text books say.
> 
> ...


----------

